# Errore in emerge x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2

## drudox

Come da titolo ricevo il reguente errore in compilazione :

```

make: *** [Makefile:130: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work/VirtualGL-2.5.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work/VirtualGL-2.5.2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/temp/build.log'

```

il log file e` riportato qui : https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wyl3v3Q32FM5OqYlPjVG/

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova la patch proposta nel relativo bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/673988

----------

## drudox

come la applico ??   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> come la applico ??  

 

Con /etc/portage/patches

----------

## drudox

ottengo un errore durante ebuild prepare :

```
sysresccd /usr/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl # ebuild virtualgl-2.5.2.ebuild clean prepare

 * VirtualGL-2.5.2.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VirtualGL-2.5.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work/VirtualGL-2.5.2 ...

 * Applying virtualgl-2.5.2-openssl-1.1-compat-a974c22141d0ded9ff60a0b903f81e6b484d6ba4.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch ...

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/Socket.h.rej

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file util/Socket.cpp.rej    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 3328:  Called cmake-utils_src_prepare

 *             environment, line  955:  Called default_src_prepare

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  933:  Called __eapi6_src_prepare

 *             environment, line  272:  Called eapply_user

 *             environment, line 1191:  Called eapply '/etc/portage/patches/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch'

 *             environment, line 1161:  Called _eapply_patch '/etc/portage/patches/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch'

 *             environment, line 1099:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  119:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work/VirtualGL-2.5.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl-2.5.2/work/VirtualGL-2.5.2'
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Da l'errore perche' hai due patch che vanno in conflitto

```
 * Applying virtualgl-2.5.2-openssl-1.1-compat-a974c22141d0ded9ff60a0b903f81e6b484d6ba4.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch ...
```

prova a rimuovere la virtualgl-openssl-1.1.patch

----------

## drudox

ok perfertto ! grazie tante ... ora non capisco una cosa : 

quando tento di lanciare 

```
  emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

mi da questo errore (prima falliva solo la compilazione di virtualgl )

```

 sysresccd /usr/portage/x11-misc/virtualgl # emerge @preserved-rebuild

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.96  VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu* nouveau* radeon*" 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu-18.1.0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.15-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-18.1.0 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu-18.1.0::gentoo

# required by @preserved-rebuild (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.96 video_cards_radeon video_cards_nouveau video_cards_amdgpu

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

io non voglio installare quei tre pacchetti dal momento in cui ho seguito le indicazioni per installare bumblebee .....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che cosa hai impostato come VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf?

----------

## drudox

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E come mai hai installato il pacchatto x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu?

Puoi postare l'output del comando

```
equery d x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu
```

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd ~ # equery d x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu

bash: equery: command not found

```

----------

## drudox

il fatto che sia installato e` che ho aggiornato world prima di definire VIDEO_CARDS

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora lancia un

```
# emerge -UD @world
```

questo comando ricompila tutti i pacchetti dove c'e' un cambio di use flags, e poi un 

```
# emerge -ca
```

prima di dare ok al secondo comando controlla bene che non ci siano pacchetti critici che vuole disinstallarti

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd ~ # emerge -ca

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

    selected: 0.5.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

    selected: 2.4.0 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-libs/db

    selected: 5.3.28-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 6.0.35-r1 

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

    selected: 0.3.8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/llvm

    selected: 6.0.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 7.0.1 

 sys-devel/automake

    selected: 1.15.1-r2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.16.1-r1 

 app-text/openjade

    selected: 1.3.2-r7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 4.14.83 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 4.20.0 

!!! 'app-editors/nano' (virtual/editor) is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 app-editors/nano

    selected: 2.9.8 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 7.3.0-r6 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 8.2.0-r6 

 sys-devel/binutils

    selected: 2.30-r4 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 2.31.1-r3 

All selected packages: =x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.4.0 =app-editors/nano-2.9.8 =x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.3.8 =sys-libs/db-5.3.28-r2 =sys-devel/gcc-7.3.0-r6 =sys-devel/binutils-2.30-r4 =app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r7 =x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.5.0 =sys-devel/automake-1.15.1-r2 =sys-devel/llvm-6.0.1-r2 =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.14.83

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

confermo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di dare l'ok non vedo comunque che ti vuole rimuovere x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu e in piu' vuole eliminarti nano e i gentoo-sources-4.20.

Che kernel hai in uso (uname -a)? Che editor di sistema usi (eselect editor list)?

Quindi forse come ti dice depclean lancia prima un emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

----------

## drudox

ho eliminato a mano admcpu , noveau , e ati ... 

```
sysresccd ~ # uname -a

Linux sysresccd 4.14.80-std532-amd64 #2 SMP Sun Nov 11 18:59:44 UTC 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
Available targets for the EDITOR variable:

  [1]   /bin/nano

  [2]   /usr/bin/ex

  [3]   /usr/bin/vi *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

```
sysresccd ~ # emerge --update --newuse --deep @world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

grazie per l'aiuto !! ho installato i driver nvidia e intel e seguito la guida di nvidia/bumblebee , abilitato xdm con lightdm ma se avvio gentoo si bloacca a 

```
waiting for xautority
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

MI pare che per il kernel e nano non ci siano problemi a questo punto (a parte che aggiornerei il sistema al kernel 4.14.83).

Per l'altro problema vedi se questo post puo' aiutarti

----------

## drudox

Scusa ma non mi ha aiutato ... potresti aiutarmi a capire da dove nace il problema?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non mi ha aiutato ... potresti aiutarmi a capire da dove nace il problema?

 

Non ho idea di cosa causi il tuo problema. Io ho installato bumblebee e primus come descritto qui (cerca il titolo Configurazione Intel/NVIDIA con Bumblebee e primus)

----------

## drudox

Ho seguito le tue impostazioni a mena dito ma ricevo comunque questo messaggio che blocca l'avvio :

```
*Setting up lightdm

*Starting VirtualGL

truncate : cannot open /var/libVirtualGL/vgl_xauth_key for writing: Read only file system

* waiting for Xauthority

 
```

questo e` il mio fstab:

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb3               /home           ext4            defaults        0 2

/dev/sdb4               none            swap            sw              0 0

----------

## sabayonino

le opzioni di mount della /  sono troppo striminzite e non hai i permessi di scrittura (nemmeno root) ... hai il filesystem in sola lettura

mettici minimo un

```
defaults
```

dal man di mount

```
defaults

              Use the default options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async.

```

ti dà i permessi di scrittura

al momento hai solo

```
noatime

              Do  not  update  inode  access  times on this filesystem (e.g. for faster access on the news spool to speed up news servers).  This works for all inode

              types (directories too), so it implies nodiratime.

```

prova con :

```
# mount -o remount,defaults /
```

se non ti fa scrivere l'fstab per qualche motivo , esegui un chroot e cambia le opzioni di mount per la /

puoi vedere come vengono montati i vari filesystem semplicemente digitando :

```
# mount
```

PS : ma come cavolo ti faceva funzionare lo stesso ^^

----------

## drudox

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : ma come cavolo ti faceva funzionare lo stesso ^^

 

cioe` ? 

cmq ho cambiato l'opzione in defaults :

```
/dev/sda3               /               ext4            defaults         0 1

/dev/sdb3               /home           ext4            defaults        0 2

/dev/sdb4               none            swap            sw              0 0 

```

ma ottengo lo stesso risultato !!

----------

## drudox

Come posso fare a mettere in scrittura quel file ? o tutti quelli che servono ?

----------

## sabayonino

era il filesystem che era in sola lettura (quindi tutto)

Qual'è il problema ora ?

Dovresti essere più preciso e fornire più informazioni possibili perchè da qua non si capisce molto...

Il post iniziale partiva con un errore di compilazione ... Quindi presumo che prima il sistema funzionasse.

----------

## drudox

funzionava da chroot fatto dalla live di systemrescue ,, quando avvio gentoo si blocca e non ho accesso alle ttY

----------

